# Herter 25-06 serial # 38937; How old and what it's worth?



## Widespreadhunter (Oct 20, 2017)

A friend just passed along a new Herter 25-06 with the serial #38937 and I was wondering how much it was worth and was it a trustworthy good shooting gun? I can't find much information and was hoping someone could help me out or point me in the right direction.

Thanks, Michael


----------



## Clemson (Nov 2, 2017)

They built guns on both BSA actions ("U9") and commercial Mauser actions ("J9") made in Yugoslavia.  Both were decent guns.  Value depends on condition.  You won't be able to retire upon selling it.

Bill Jacobs


----------

